# تقوية المواد البلاستيكية



## luay alaqily (25 مارس 2012)

اخواني هل من طريقة لتقوية الـــــabs :28:


----------



## mayhop (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اسف لو كانت الاجابة غير كافية
تعريف بمعرفتي بالموضوع اولا اعمل في مجال خاص بتكيف السيارات وبنستخدم abs في بعض التطبيقات لدينا ومعرفتي لتقويم هده الخامة اولا عند التشكيل بعمل اماكن تقويم لها عصب طولي او عكسي كروسات او ماشابه وثانيها التحكم في تخانة الخامة لزيادة تحملها واخيرا عمل اماكن في التصنيع تصلح لانشاء ووضع قطاع مقوي من خامة مثل الحديد
وشكرا واتمني اني اكون افدتكم


----------

